#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Repassar IPv6 NET Vírtua para LAN

## fabriciofoxx

Pessoal, tenho uma RB750Gr2 para uso residencial com um modem da NET em bridge.

Recentemente comecei a receber um IPv6 mas não consegui fazer os dispositivos conectados na LAN navegar ou pingar usando o IPv6.

IP /64 com pool já criado:



Fui em Address, adicionei o prefixo, selecionei o pool NET e interface LAN e marquei a caixinha advertise:



A partir daí passei a receber os IPs nos dispositivos mas não consigo navegar ou "pingar":

 

Mas no Mikrotik consigo normalmente:



O que fiz errado? Já agradeço antecipadamente.

----------


## minelli

Bom dia, em neighbors vc deve selecionar o "Adivertaise DNS".
Em IPv6 "Dhcp Client" vc vai adicionar e selecionar a interface onde recebe do modem, setar apenas "prefix" por o nome do pool "PoolPD" e "Pool Prefix Length=64", setar "User Peer DNS" e setar "Add Default Route".
Em seguida vc vai em IPv6 address e adiciona "address=::1/64" "From Pool=PoolPD" "Interface=Sua_Interface_Da_Rede_Interna" e seta "advertise".
Pronto seguindo esses passos já deverá estar funcionando.

----------


## fabriciofoxx

Bom dia Minelli!

Fiz conforme você me instruiu mas continuou na mesma:



PS: marquei o ipv6 > dhcp client > request address só para tirar o print do ipv6 funcionando e depois voltei a deixar só o prefix marcado.

Obrigado.

----------


## reirox

fabriciofoxx, ja aconteceu aqui da Bet chegar ipv6, mas na hora de usar não tem Internet, só a rede ipv6 deles chega, mas deixam so o ipv4 com Internet, 
As vezes pode ser o caso ai da sua região.

----------


## fabriciofoxx

Opa, reirox.

Mas eu consigo 'pingar' qualquer ipv6 externo pelo Mikrotik, até mostrei aí no post acima do seu tudo funcionando com o UOL. Então tem internet, certo?

----------


## reirox

ja tentou direto em um pc ligado no modem, vc desliga o ipv4 da placa de rede do pc e veja se navega, pq ja fiz isso e em alguns locais conecta mesmo, mas nao tem internet dentro do ipv6 deles, ou nao esta liberado, nao sei ao certo oque eles fazem.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Só funciona se o mikrotik enxergar o Mac do cliente. Como esta recebendo no PC? se for por wireless ative o wds no ap e clientes que funciona e lembre de o cpe do cliente estar em bridge

Enviado via SM-G530BT usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fabriciofoxx

> ja tentou direto em um pc ligado no modem, vc desliga o ipv4 da placa de rede do pc e veja se navega, pq ja fiz isso e em alguns locais conecta mesmo, mas nao tem internet dentro do ipv6 deles, ou nao esta liberado, nao sei ao certo oque eles fazem.


Direto no PC funciona normalmente, tanto com o modem da NET em bridge quanto em router.




> Só funciona se o mikrotik enxergar o Mac do cliente. Como esta recebendo no PC? se for por wireless ative o wds no ap e clientes que funciona e lembre de o cpe do cliente estar em bridge
> 
> Enviado via SM-G530BT usando UnderLinux App


Uso residencial, no PC estou usando via cabo direto do mk. 

Agora que você falou sobre enxegar o MAC, fui em Neighbors e vi que o status fica alternando entre failed e stale. Esse aí é o MAC do PC que estou testando desde o início.

----------


## Apracz

Tenho o mesmo problema, se habilito o Address e Prefix no mkt, ele pinga externo (de dentro no mkt) mas na estão não, chega a pegar o ipv6 mas não navega em ipv6.

Usando Copel Bel

----------


## marcelorodrigues

cola o pool na interface do mk que esta o cabo e habilita EUI64 

Enviado via SM-G530BT usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fabriciofoxx

Habilitei o EUI64, já estava selecionado a interface da LAN mas nada feito.

----------


## Apracz

fiz a mesma coisa e nada

poderia postar as imagens ou enviar por email [email protected]

----------


## JeffersonSato

Amigo já resolveu?, percebi que você não esta recebendo DNS v6 em sua placa de rede, tenta colocar DNS manual na Rb, para ver se ele recebe automático em sua placa!
Ou na hora que você for fazer o dhcp na wan, habilita user peer dns, assim você recebe automático da operadora, acho que já vem habilitado !




> Pessoal, tenho uma RB750Gr2 para uso residencial com um modem da NET em bridge.
> 
> Recentemente comecei a receber um IPv6 mas não consegui fazer os dispositivos conectados na LAN navegar ou pingar usando o IPv6.
> 
> IP /64 com pool já criado:
> 
> 
> 
> Fui em Address, adicionei o prefixo, selecionei o pool NET e interface LAN e marquei a caixinha advertise:
> ...

----------


## BradSchneider

Boa noite. Alguém conseguiu chegar a uma bola solução sobre esta questão?
Meu problema aparentemente é o mesmo. Recebo IPV6 /64 da NET (o modem está em bridge e passa o prefixo IPV6 para o mikrotik) mas não tem jeito de "repassar" IPV6 para rede interna.
Será que deveriam eles me disponibilizar um prefixo /48, /56, ou coisa do tipo para o negócio funcionar?

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> Boa noite. Alguém conseguiu chegar a uma bola solução sobre esta questão?
> Meu problema aparentemente é o mesmo. Recebo IPV6 /64 da NET (o modem está em bridge e passa o prefixo IPV6 para o mikrotik) mas não tem jeito de "repassar" IPV6 para rede interna.
> Será que deveriam eles me disponibilizar um prefixo /48, /56, ou coisa do tipo para o negócio funcionar?


Não tem como, a NET só fornece / 64 e só vai funcionar em modo Stateless e tem que deixar tudo em bridge pq não tem como rotear

----------


## Junior51

Pra entender o problema, primeiro precisamos entender como funciona o IPV6...
Assistam os três videos da aula da NICbr que eu deixo no final desse post.

Basicamente, cada IPV6 é na verdade um bloco de ips (um quintilhão de ips) que começa com um prefixo e você deve colocar toda sua rede dentro dele.

Não existe NAT de ipv6! Se você recebe da sua operadora, por exemplo, um IPV6 que começa com "2001:0db8::....... o resto todo da sua rede tem que usar esse prefixo.
fe80 não é roteável... ele é a mesma coisa que o 169.254...
lembrando que você não seta IP pro cliente... a maquina pega o prefixo e ajusta o sufixo pelo próprio MAC na maioria das vezes

Na aula ele mostra como funciona esse endereçamento.

----------


## avatar52

Você não deve colocar a sua rede dentro do IPv6, mas utilizar o IPv6 em toda a sua rede.

----------


## Lupus

Brother aqui está funcionando normalmente...

Verificar com essas screens do meu aqui.










Abraço!

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> Brother aqui está funcionando normalmente...
> 
> Verificar com essas screens do meu aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas desse jeito que vc fez só funciona SLAAC e sua rede tem que estar toda em Bridge ate o equipamento do cliente

----------

